# Clammy Forehead



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi I noticed my bubba has been getting a clammy forehead, he does not appear to have a high temp infact he feels cooler with it, he is sometimes a little pale too, do you have any ideas what this could be

x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Vanessa, how old is he and does he appear unwell despite not having a temp at these times? Is it when he is awake or asleep?? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Nic

Thank you for replying, bubba is just over 5 months he seems fine within himself, although he is a bit grizzly with teething poor little fella, but is eating fine etc, I have just noticed the forehead clammyness a few times, last night his forehead, ears and cheeks were cooler when he was asleep but i think thats because the were the only part of him which are exposed at night times.

I was out for a few hours last night and my partner mentioned to me that bubba had fallen asleep whilst on his lap and he felt the clammy head which then made him notice his was a little pale, although he did not have alot of sleep in the day yesterday.

Generally I have noticed this when he has been awake though.

Any thoughts on this would be really helpful

Thank you so much

Vanessa xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Vanessa, I have come across lots of children that generally a bit sweaty and clammy but are really well and that's just them normally but if you are concerned you could ask your health visitor to have a quick look at him, it's difficult for me to say without seeing for myself but it doesn't sound like anything to be worried about Hun 

Nic
Xx


----------

